# The first show ... Pictures by QueeLens



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi!
saturday 5 sept, I had my first show!
it was on the farmingdays in almkerk, (the netherlands)
it was really hard to get Vienna on the trailer, but finaly we where just in time there...

The show was really cool to do, and I'm very proud of my horses 

the pictures are made and owned by www.queelens-fotografie.moonfruit.com

Here are the pictures!

First a bow to the public









silke dont wants weird things on her back!









spanish walk









jambette









Lay down, I'm so proud of it, because it is very scary for a horse to lay down on a unknown place, full of noise and people









but I'm prouder of laying dead 









Silke is a wannabe dog


















Vienna rearing









Silke rearing









Vienna playing football









Jambette









Vienna is also a dog!









And finaly, a bow on 1 knee to the public to say bye











And my new scapa item, I also want a blanket in the same colour ...
http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijken/1909384.html


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Great photos. I can imagine it took alot of time and patience to train them to do those tricks!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, looks like your show was a success


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

You are so good. I just want to pack up my horses and send them to you. I have failed utterly at something as simple as teaching mine to smile. 

Fabulous. I bet the crowd adored you and your horses.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Rissa said:


> You are so good. I just want to pack up my horses and send them to you. I have failed utterly at something as simple as teaching mine to smile.
> 
> Fabulous. I bet the crowd adored you and your horses.


 
Thank you 

when I'm old enough, (I'm now only 15..)
I want to travel around the world, so maybe...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats great! How long did you prepare for, years I bet!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

your only 15, where did you learn to teach your horses to do that, abo****ly love your two they are so sweet


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

That's very impressive! You have great horses.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

that is so cool !


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Really nice. That must have taken alot of patience to have taught them all of that. Vienna is a really stunning horse. What breed is he? I just have to ask. LOL


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Very cool! Great horses!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow great job they looked great!!! You have a wonderful talent for training tricks!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Visibre said:


> Thank you
> 
> when I'm old enough, (I'm now only 15..)
> I want to travel around the world, so maybe...



Oh good for you! There are so many places in the US alone that are always needing trainers. There are The Dancing Horses in Lake Geneva. There is The Noble Horse in Chicago. There is the traveling shows like Cavalia.



When you're world famous, don't forget the little people!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Rissa said:


> Oh good for you! There are so many places in the US alone that are always needing trainers. There are The Dancing Horses in Lake Geneva. There is The Noble Horse in Chicago. There is the traveling shows like Cavalia.
> 
> 
> 
> When you're world famous, don't forget the little people!


 
I have seen Cavalia, that was so beautifull...
Do you really think I can make that? It sounds like a dream...

I won't forget my friends and parents, and I hate being selfish 


@flamingauburnmustang
Vienna is a dutch warmblood mare, here in Holland we call it KWPN 

@bubblegum
I did learn it myself 

@ChingazMyBoy
I'm training with my horses for 1,5 years now, and I'm having them 2 years


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice. She is really gorgeous! I'm going to steal her.... :grin:

We will see you on TV soon. If they could make this an Olympic sport, we would see you there too. :wink:


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Flamingauburnmustang,
thanks 

If you want to steal her, you have to buy an airplane


----------

